# TT insurance



## nehsteve (Apr 1, 2010)

What are you paying a year for full coverage insurance on your travel trailer. Have owned one since 98 and paid $150.00 a year for full coverage with Allstate. Replaced it with a 2016 Jayco and cheapest I can find is $650.00 a year with Allstate. 
Thanks Steve


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

I pay around $750/yr with Progressive for a 40' fifth wheel. My agent explained that the high premium is due to a large increase in coverage (and claims) from individuals in the "fracking" industry using recreational trailers as full time residences. He further added that I didn't want to know what the premium would be if I chose to live full time in my RV.

I did some checking around and I am confident that I am not being taken for a ride by the insurance company.


----------



## nehsteve (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks I feel better now.
Steve


----------



## indian (Jul 10, 2011)

I have full coverage insurance on my 37 foot 5er and I pay right at $300 a year thru Hochheim Prairie. It's covered as an add on to my auto policy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Tuff said:


> I pay around $750/yr with Progressive for a 40' fifth wheel. My agent explained that the high premium is due to a large increase in coverage (and claims) from individuals in the "fracking" industry using recreational trailers as full time residences. He further added that I didn't want to know what the premium would be if I chose to live full time in my RV.
> 
> I did some checking around and I am confident that I am not being taken for a ride by the insurance company.


Same here.^


----------

